# Pok



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

Seen: 429
Obtained: 386

I'm really serious about my Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

Anyone...? I want to know if I have the most complete Pok


----------



## Orange (May 8, 2009)

Seen: 121
Obtained: 25

Only have 5 badges yet.
And I'm breeding Squirtles.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 8, 2009)

seen 492
caught 492

DANG IT NINTENDO! I WANT ARCEUS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockman! (May 8, 2009)

Seen 493
Caught 493


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 8, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Seen 493
> Caught 493


Action Replay much?


----------



## Rockman! (May 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I just needed one more.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 8, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok good, I was thinking you used it to get the majority of them.


----------



## Rockman! (May 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no way.
Never for that.

I do lots of Wifi trades.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

Don't even bother posting if you used an AR to complete your Pok


----------



## Rockman! (May 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Don't even bother posting if you used an AR to complete your Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Don't even bother posting if you used an AR to complete your Pok


----------



## Rockman! (May 8, 2009)

I just used my AR to get on Pokemon.
Arceus.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I just used my AR to get on Pokemon.
> Arceus.


So you're telling me that in the less than two months that Platinum has been out, you managed to catch all 492 Pok


----------



## Rockman! (May 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (May 8, 2009)

As I said before, I do lots of Wi-Fi trades and I have lots of friends.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> As I said before, I do lots of Wi-Fi trades and I have lots of friends.


Still not catching them in game... Grr, I want someone to relate to! T_T


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MygL (May 8, 2009)

I dont know but Im missing like 20 of the Sinnoh Dex

Im going to catch them at the end of the game, to have something to do


----------



## Orange (May 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2009)

I got Battle Revolution back, so I got my Electivire and Magmortar, bringing my obtained Pok


----------



## Rene (May 15, 2009)

dex completed, beat that !
caught and seen all 493


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> dex completed, beat that !
> caught and seen all 493


Hacker. <_<


----------



## reedstr16 (May 15, 2009)

i have been playing ruby for a while so i just have national dex and idk the numbers of pokemon i have seen


----------

